# Hearthstone B vent to 6" metalbestos flue...QUESTION ANSWERED



## abaton6 (Jan 6, 2011)

Helllo,

I'm getting rid of my coal stove, which is hooked up to a 6" metalbestos flue.  I picked up a Hearthstone B vent gas stove.  I was wondering if I could hook it up the 4" fluepipe that came with the stove, to the 6" metalbestos flue?  Do I need the doulewalled B vent pipe outside?  And if so, why?

Thanx
KGB


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 6, 2011)

Read the instructions for the stove, it will specify which types of venting are allowed. If its not a "Type B" gas vent, then you should not connect to it.

This is from the manual for the Tuscon BV stove. First one I found on thier site that was B-Vent

Normally Aspirating Chimneys
The Tucson is a highly efficient gas heater. With
operating efficiency as high as 82%, most heat
output is retained within the living space, with
minimal heat leaving the room via the chimney.
However, some heat is required in all chimneys in
order to establish and maintain a draft. Since most
of the heat is retained in the living space with
minimal heat entering the chimney, it is imperative
that the chimney/venting system be properly sized
and installed in order to establish and maintain the
draft required for the unit to function.
The Tucson must be properly connected to a 4" (102
mm) diameter type B-1 vent which is constructed
and installed in accordance with NFPA54 and
NFPA211. Single wall vent pipe may be used within
the same room as the Tucson so long as adequate
(6" or 152 mm) clearance is maintained from the
single wall pipe to combustible surfaces. The single
wall vent pipe must connect to double-wall type B-1
vent from thereon. The minimum clearance from
type B-1 vent to combustibles is 1"(25 mm).

http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/assets/files/document_library/Tucson8720Manual.pdf
Page 14


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm thinkin that you can run B-vent to the Class A & then run a 4" flex, 
INSIDE the Class A, & then to the cap.
You will hafta find a B-vent to Class A adapter & a B-vent to Class A cap.
I've worked on B-vents that were run thru masonry chimneys, so the
required parts for Class A adapting must be out there...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 6, 2011)

if you have 6" clearance, just run 4" single wall from the stove, up thru the class a
alot cheaper than b-vent


----------



## abaton6 (Jan 8, 2011)

FYI   ...   Spoke to my selkirk rep today.  What they suggested was to run the 4" single wall up to the metalbestos flue. and attach with a reducer.  The metalbestos flue will work well with the gas stove, as long as the rise isn't too high.  I only have a 10' rise, so looks like I'm golden.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 8, 2011)

Make sure you have a good CO monitor, and if the stove randomly shuts down by itself, its not broken, its just the spill switch.

Did no one read this part?

However, some heat is required in all chimneys in
order to establish and maintain a draft. Since most
of the heat is retained in the living space with
minimal heat entering the chimney, *it is imperative
that the chimney/venting system be properly sized
and installed in order to establish and maintain the
draft required for the unit to function.*

I was not thinking of the old flue as a Class A in my original post, so I think Daksy's idea would be the least expensive. You should have a 4" liner running through the 6" flue according to the instructions. Although you could also use the single wall before the liner if you meet the clearances.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 8, 2011)

abaton6 said:
			
		

> FYI   ...   Spoke to my selkirk rep today.  What they suggested was to run the 4" single wall up to the metalbestos flue. and attach with a reducer.  The metalbestos flue will work well with the gas stove, as long as the rise isn't too high.  I only have a 10' rise, so looks like I'm golden.



fail!

pipe rep knows your stove? no way


"can be connected to an existing, properly constructed masonry or prefabricated chimney so long as the type B-1 *vent is extended through the entire length of the chimney. "*


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 9, 2011)

If he has the Tuscon... he never even said. That was just my best guess.

But, I would also guess all of the Hearthstone B-Vent manuals have the same language in them.

And now... we are back to what I said in the first place. If its not type B venting, don't connect to it.


----------



## abaton6 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanx for all your helpful comments here.  I know you all have my safety in mind.

The stove is a b vent.  The selkirk rep was well aware of this.  I would think he knows what he is talking about.  The thinking here is that the 6" dia flue will not stay warm enough to produce a good draft...?  So the installation of the 4"flex flue inside the 6' will help do this.  I did ask about this, and was told that, with the 6" only being 10', the flue will stay warm enough.  I attached a pic of the stove.

I haven't hooked it up yet because I'm still burning up the last of my coal in the "chubby" stove.  I have it up for sale on craigslist, but no firm bites yet.  

When I get the Hearthstone going, I will have a CO alarm in the room, and also in our bedroom.  Someone was killed here in Vermont las week, due to a "propane apliance" leaking CO.  I appreciate all of the input here, and will keep a close eye on things.  keep the comments coming, good thread.

Y'all burn safe

KGBrown
Vermont


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 9, 2011)

Not all B-Vent appliances are the same, some might be OK to dump into the 6" flue. The Hearthstone specifically says not to. If you want to ignore the engineers and UL listing then be my guest. Just don't come back here with problems later until it is properly installed.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 10, 2011)

sterling

single wall is so cheap, why skimp??


----------

